# Question of 2019 !! Where Is Ruth Bader Guinsberg ????



## nononono (Feb 18, 2019)

*????????????*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *????????????*


Funny, I heard she is back at the court.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

The bigger question is _*who*_ is Ruth Bader Guinsberg?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> The bigger question is _*who*_ is Ruth Bader Guinsberg?


Is she the same person who was a body double for Hillary?


----------



## nononono (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is she the same person who was a body double for Hillary?



*Ruth Bader Guinsberg is at room temperature and smelling worse every hour....*
*To disprove the above statement the Justice needs to give a LIVE interview with*
*neutral journalists....*

*If it's found that she has been deceased and the AMERICAN PUBLIC deceived then*
*all involved in the cover up need to be removed from there positions of power.*

*A Fish Rots From The Head Down !*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Ruth Bader Guinsberg is at room temperature and smelling worse every hour....*
> *To disprove the above statement the Justice needs to give a LIVE interview with*
> *neutral journalists....*
> 
> ...


I’m with you.  Guinsberg is likely dead. 

But what about Ruth Bader Ginsberg?  She’s the one I’d like to see drop dead already.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> The bigger question is _*who*_ is Ruth Bader Guinsberg?


Ever seen both of them in the same place at the same time?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Only nutters actually would wish an old lady with decades of service to America to die. Why do you people hate America so much? Spite out of anger for your pitiful, tortured existence? Why do you people always have to act like the poor put upon victims of one group or another?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only nutters actually would wish an old lady with decades of service to America to die. Why do you people hate America so much? Spite out of anger for your pitiful, tortured existence? Why do you people always have to act like the poor put upon victims of one group or another?


Who said we want her to die? She can't do the job she was hired to do so get out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only nutters actually would wish an old lady with decades of service to America to die. Why do you people hate America so much? Spite out of anger for your pitiful, tortured existence? Why do you people always have to act like the poor put upon victims of one group or another?


I like Larry King.
Its your pal, "racist joe" who said he wants her to die.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like Larry King.
> Its your pal, "racist joe" who said he wants her to die.


Daffy has his comprehension problem....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Daffy has his comprehension problem....


You have much larger issues than that, obviously.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only nutters actually would wish an old lady with decades of service to America to die. Why do you people hate America so much? Spite out of anger for your pitiful, tortured existence? Why do you people always have to act like the poor put upon victims of one group or another?


*Who's wishing she would die....?*

*Only your demented mind would seize on a thought like that.....*

*America wants SOLID proof of life, not a " Doctored " TMZ video....*

*Man o man are you weak of mind.....*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Here your thread contemplates your theory that an octogenarian Jewish woman must prove she’s still alive. 

Clarifying for a friend.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Here your thread contemplates your theory that an octogenarian Jewish woman must prove she’s still alive.
> 
> Clarifying for a friend.



*Is she breathing ?*

*Proof of life.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> I’m with you.  Guinsberg is likely dead.
> 
> But what about Ruth Bader Ginsberg?  She’s the one I’d like to see drop dead already.



*Nice try ya disgusting Rodent.......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Yep.....typical Rodent, uses a lame photo shop to display his displeasure *
*with the TRUTH....*

*Poor Poor Rodent....*


*PS: Those are " Bitch " man hands for an old woman ya bitch.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yep.....typical Rodent, uses a lame photo shop to display his displeasure *
> *with the TRUTH....*
> 
> *Poor Poor Rodent....*
> ...


I thought it was funny. You certainly pick and choose your spots to be O'so pious . . . and that is funny as well.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought it was funny. You certainly pick and choose your spots to be O'so pious . . . and that is funny as well.



*Religious ....?*

*Virtuous.....?*

*Sincere......?*

*Fulfilled.....?*

*Poor Poor Rodent, you're sooo Cornfused.*


----------

